# Selka has osteosarcoma



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

*I decided to start a new thread with our outcome of the xrays:

The worst news possible: osteosarcoma. It was visible in the xrays. We could do a bone biopsy but apparently the lab often will not give a definitive diagnosis such as cancer.. They could amputate his front leg but his back legs have signs of neuropathy and may not hold him up with three legs. Although the vet showed me his back leg xrays first and was so happy he had no signs of arthritis!!! Who the hell cares if my dog has bone cancer!!! I wanted to slap her!
He has maybe six months to a year before it goes into... his chest.*

The other vets are going to read the xrays this afternoon and call me. The lump itself was all blood and they don't really know what caused it. They think he must have injured himself some way.

They are prescribing some pain meds now as he can barely walk from all the bending/twisting he has endured today. he had xrays without medication and they said he was so sweet and good.
That is my dear boy.. he is such an angel.

I don't know how I am going to bear this. 
__________________


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh god, no , what horrible news, oh ****.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I know words can't help but know we all care. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  Is an amputation completely out of the question? I completely understand your hesitancy to amputate his leg if there's the chance it would make walking for him difficult, but the other option isn't very appealing either.

I'm sorry to read this, what a sad diagnosis. I hope that you can figure something out that will give you a long time with Selka.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, no, I am so very sorry to hear this...hugs to all....


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Deb, we are keeping you and sweet Selka in our thoughts and prayers. You were a God send to me when I lost Heidi. Please let me know if there is ANYTHING at all I can do.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Enjoy every moment. I know you will!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't even know Selka and I am at my desk crying. Prayers going to the two of you.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear about Selka's diagnosis ... I haven't been on here in awhile but I read the thread earlier and just saw this ...

I will be praying for Selka and your family ...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear that!
My heart goes out to you and your family.
We'll keep Selka and you in our prayers.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry Deb.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

oh no....I'm so sorry....
many hugs


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no....this ****** disease. Deb, you know we're all here for you and Selka. I always feel so helpless when this happens. Wish I had a 'cancer cape' I could don and fly off to cure them all...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

When my vet comes in and looks at the xrays I will ask her what her opinion is about amputation.I know some dogs do well for a couple years after. I suppose we would have to get the bone biopsy then also to see if we can get a definite diagnosis.

He has been limping on his back leg for two weeks now and he drags his toes sometimes (knuckling?) so that's why they think he couldn't handle the weight without his front leg. I wouldn't want to lose him earlier than I have to if we operate and he can't walk at all.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so so sorry Deb


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My heart just hurts for you and Selka. Love him, spoil him and cherish every minute you have with him. Hopefully you will have alot longer time with him than that 6 months. We are all here for you and supporting you thru this. 

We are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys, He is my soul dog. lately he has been wanting to be petted alot and looks up at me with those eys. I thought maybe he sensed something was wrong with ME! But it is something wrong with him.
He was sent here to save my life and he did, 11 years ago. he is my angel.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no 

How old is Selka? Am I reading this right that the reason you took him in turned out to be nothing or something they couldn't explain but in the process they discovered the osteosarcoma?

I don't know how you will bear it, but I know you will. You have to, you'll find a way for Selka. That's all I know.

{{hugs}}


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh no  :no:. A huge hug goes to you and Selka from Molson and I. I'm so sorry to hear of this news.  I hope that you will still be able to enjoy every moment you have left with him and I will hope for the best. You will always have us to lean on here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Joellen, He is 11. I took him in today for this lump on his shoulder which is all blood. They don't know if it's related or not (don't think so) yes, it 's a weird coincidence we found this. (I don't believe in coincidence though.)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Not the news I wanted to see for poor Selka. You and Selka will be in our thoughts in the coming days. You can trust the the whole forum will be here for you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry... I wish I knew what to say. I'll be thinking of you and your boy.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry -


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Debles said:


> When my vet comes in and looks at the xrays I will ask her what her opinion is about amputation.I know some dogs do well for a couple years after. I suppose we would have to get the bone biopsy then also to see if we can get a definite diagnosis.
> 
> He has been limping on his back leg for two weeks now and he drags his toes sometimes (knuckling?) so that's why they think he couldn't handle the weight without his front leg. I wouldn't want to lose him earlier than I have to if we operate and he can't walk at all.


Yes, I can understand why it might be difficult to amputate. Whatever you decide to do will obviously be in Selka's best interest, and I sincerely hope you two still have a long, long while left with each other.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, i know what you mean about soul dog, spencer was mine, after my son died, i wish there was something i could say to help, but there is not, lost two dogs with bone cancer, then spencer, with cancer of the intestines, i really hate this for you, he looks so like spencer, so sorry.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Deb, consider this....they make those wheeled support devices for dogs with paraplegia...
If amputation is decided to be the most life extending with quality, a device like that might truly help his weaker back end.

Your soul dog...he loves you so and has no idea he's got cancer. Bless that ignorance for them. Someone here on the boards said "No anticipation, no regrets" from from our pups, some of the truest words spoken.
{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I am so sorry, i know what you mean about soul dog, spencer was mine, after my son died, i wish there was something i could say to help, but there is not, lost two dogs with bone cancer, then spencer, with cancer of the intestines, i really hate this for you, he looks so like spencer, so sorry.


I have been saying how Selka has such good genes (as your boy did) His dad lived to be almost 17.

Good genes don't mean crap when your dog has bone cancer!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am more sorry than I can say - My heart hurts for you. Bless you both in this hard time.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

NO, IT DOESN'T, CANCER SUCKS!! I got to talk with mary, about apollo, and all the dogs, saw pictures also, it was nice, so sorry.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh god, Deb... I'm so, so sorry. I know how much you love your boys.
I may be hundreds of miles away, but if there's anything at all I can do, please let me know.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear the diagnosis. From your first post, I was worried that osteosarcoma would be the diagnosis, but didn't want to worry you. I hope you are able to keep him happy and comfortable as long as possible.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry. Hugs to you and Selka. We are all here for you.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry...am crying now. My heart is breaking for you. Please know that you will be in my thoughts and in my prayers. Hoping so much that the time you are blessed with, however long or short, will be full of life and love...and be pain-free. I lost my soul dog just over 3 months ago, it hit me harder than the loss of even my close family. It really is like saying goodbye to part of your soul. But as hard as it was, I know that I would do it all over again. She was worth every single tear I still shed for her. And when my time comes to say goodbye she will be the soul I am most looking forward to spend eternity with. Some days it is still hard, but I know it is only because we shared such an amazing love and bond. God bless you and Selka. May he keep you in the palm of his hands.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My dear Deb.. hugs. love and tears dear friend. Words escape me.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry about Selka, I will keep both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry. There are no words. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Deb, I am so completely heartbroken to hear that it is osteosarcoma. I know how hard this must be to handle. At least you caught it now, and can move forward to offer Selka much more time.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this news about Selka. 


"Nothing you love is ever lost. Things, People --they always go away sooner or later. You can not hold them anymore than you can hold moonlight. But if they have touched your heart, then they are always with you."


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart sank when I saw the thread title.

How old is Selka again? What are the recommended treatments? How much longer will each alternative possibly give?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry! This just can't be! I will hold Selka in my heart, I wishe there was something I could do!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so sorry. The "C" word is my biggest fear, and with a house full of goldens I know it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Noooooo, nooooo. I am so sorry for Dan, you, Selka and Gunner on this devastating news. There is much too much heartbreaking sadness going on right now. HUGS to you all and prayers to God that he will give you the stamina and strength for you to make the best decisions for your heart boy. Remember, love him, savor every moment and take lots of photos and videos of that sweet boy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry, Deb. I don't even have the words to say anything else. You and Selka will be in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Deb,

I am so very sorry you are all facing this. I'd talk to MJ (Jazz & Jules) she's been through this. Hugs to all of you...

Kim


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Deb, I am so sorry. 
Would the water treadmill help strengthen the back legs? Just a thought.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Deb, 

My heart hurts for you... There are no words to express the depth of my sympathy. I've had a good number of people tell me "God never gives you more than you can handle" and honestly, that's a load of crap - but I know you will get through this, it will be a trial but your family and Gunner and Selka, in his own way, will help you get through this. If there is anything we can do or say to help you through, you need only to ask. One foot in front of the other, time will drag you along with it - I pray you can make the most of it. You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about this!.Hugs and prayers,coming fom Florida!.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I just want to scream............WTH is going on???? I can't breathe. I can't breathe. I'm so sorry that I have no words of wisdom, no appropriate words of comfort. I have nothing. This cannot be happening. It simply cannot.................I understand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

I am so sorry to hear this.
I don't have anything to say that will take away the sadness you feel.
My prayers are with you, Dan, Gunner and Selka.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Debles - I am just devastated for you. I know the absolute panic and horror you are dealing with right now. I would take Selka to an oncologist if I were you. No matter how good your vet is, a specialist will be your best source of information and options. Keeping you all in my thoughts and hoping for better news.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

oh Deb I am soooo sorry to hear this 
My heart goes out to you, Selka and your family.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. My heart breaks for you. Whatever decisions you make will be the best for you and Selka. My only advice is to follow your heart. I agree with Meggie's Mom - see an oncologist. You, Selka and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. HUGS to you both.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Why oh why is it always bad news!?!?!?! I'm soooooo sorry for the diagnosis. Give him lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so deeply sadden to hear the news. I hope the oncologist can provide you with some options.

One of the herbs that Ollie used was hoxsey, there is a hoxsey formula with boneset that is used for osteosarcoma. While it will not be a cure, it may provide some relief and some additional time with your beloved Selka. I've attached the link for you.

http://www.darcynat.com/product.asp...67F-AD9D-4937-A554-5BDDEFC403D2&ProductID=316


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Even though I do not know you or Selka personally, I feel as though we are part of the same big family...and it really has me heartbroken to read of his diagnosis. 
I have not been on this forum for very long, but see your name regularly as I surf around, and you always have a kind word, thoughtful advice or a well wish for others.

Like so many others have said "words escape me..."
I can only say to hold him that little bit longer and tighter every day. Cherish the moments - smell him, memorize everything!
I hope you can find some course of treatment that will not diminish his quality of life. I know you will make the right decisions for Selka.

Like so many others, I am with you in spirit and will say a prayer for your pack.
All the best to you on this sad day,

Kim


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Saddened to here of the diagnosis--my thoughts are with your family & praying that time is on your brave boy's side.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Deb, I'm so very sorry. I was so hoping for better news! I have no other words except I agree with taking him to an oncologist. We're all here for you.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so so so SO SORRY!!!!

Words cannot express... ((((HUGS)))) to you


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Bumping Up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I will ask my vet when she calls about an oncologist around here.. the closest one may be at K State. Everything I am reading says one to two months after diagnosis. It seems the 1-2 year stuff is pretty rare. I will not allow him to suffer in anyway. he is my angel and I do not want him to have more pain than he has now.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for Selka's diagnosis. I was hoping and praying for better news.

Selka has the most adorable face. I've always loved looking at his pictures. I have no advice. Just prayers for you and for Selka.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OH NO, I am so sorry, as others have said just enjoy every moment with your precious
Selka.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and if I can do anything at all, I will do it.

June


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My heart is pounding and adrenelin surging just hearing about Selka, so I can only imagine what you are feeling, Deb. I am so sorry. I know how many serious losses you've endured in your life, and that each new grief reawakens old one. I don't know how we do it- love these brief and beautiful dogs I mean; they are too much like lovely flowers in sturdy bloom and then, it turns out, fragile after all. I have said my goodbyes to three dear goldens because of cancer, and was anguishing and still there was the intense love between us to the last second and after the last second. A dog is lucky who passes away in his owner's loving arms, and it's our most magestic gift we give them in a way: to mind and prevent their pain if it cannot be healed. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry- My heart aches for you and all that this means.
You are definitely in my thoughts!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry... So so so sorry. Your post made my heart sink so much... I wish I knew the right words to say, but I don't.

You will all be in my thoughts. Just know that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I am so sorry and I know nothing about Osteosarcoma, but is an xray the only diagnostic tool they use? Are you thinking of getting a second opinion?
Would anything show up in blood work?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry, Deb. I can tell how much you love Selka. If we had a million years with our pups, it wouldn't be enough. Think of you . . .


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My prayers go out to all of you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen: Yes they can diagnose with just an xray when it is obvious. We can also do a bone biopsy which requires general anesthesia and then you don't always get a definitive diagnosis because the lab is afraid of being sued I guess.

The other vets whom I trust and respect are looking at his xrays/blood and will call us later with their recommendation and suggestions.
Blood work showed nothing. Selka had full senior blood work a month ago and the vet said it was perfect and the blood of a three yr old!

My mind is overwhelmed and am hope I can digest what my vet says when she calls and also come up with rational questions.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very very sorry. What awful news. I will be sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

We will be praying for your sweet boy. Devistating news. Why does this happen so often with our sweet pups?
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

*http://www.morrisanimalfoundation.org/pet-lovers/animal-health-videos/canine-cancer-videos.html

Check this out: There is much info on here and trials for osteosarcoma.

PLAY THE THIRD VIDEO* *Dr. Kent says a needle biopsy should be done.*
Dr. Nancy Kay, author of Speaking for Spot, talks about canine cancer, the fact that pets experience far fewer side effects from cancer treatments than their humans and how veterinarians are "doubly blessed" with their patients (pets) and their clients, who she describes as the folks on the other end of the leash. Also hear participants talk about the dogs that have made a difference in their lives.

Dr. Michael Kent, professor and researcher at the University of California–Davis, explains how frequently lumps and bumps should be checked to rule out cancer. Dr. Kent, who has conducted research funded by Morris Animal Foundation (MAF), encourages pet owners to look for new lumps and bumps to catch cancer early. Tish Czachor, canine cancer events manager for MAF, thanks Sandy Vilahu for organizing the walk and presents her with a plaque.
Dr. Michael Kent, a professor and researcher at the University of California–Davis, talks with pet owners about canine cancer and his research, funded by Morris Animal Foundation, to find a cure. Watch and learn about sunscreen for pets, treatment options, annual screenings for cancer and more. 


Morris Animal Foundation (MAF) urges pet owners not to implement any suggestions on animal health treatments without prior consultation with their licensed veterinarian. If your pet is experiencing health issues, contact your licensed veterinarian. MAF does not endorse any of the medical treatments described in these videos. The Foundation funds research to enhance medical options available to veterinary professionals and their patients


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I saw the title of your thread and my heart sunk for you and Selka. Stay strong for him.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Make yourself a note Deb and once done talking with the vet, ask her if she could please send you all the information you talked about in either email or in writing.




Debles said:


> Karen: Yes they can diagnose with just an xray when it is obvious. We can also do a bone biopsy which requires general anesthesia and then you don't always get a definitive diagnosis because the lab is afraid of being sued I guess.
> 
> The other vets whom I trust and respect are looking at his xrays/blood and will call us later with their recommendation and suggestions.
> Blood work showed nothing. Selka had full senior blood work a month ago and the vet said it was perfect and the blood of a three yr old!
> ...


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I am with you Deb... ((((hugs))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Just sent you a pm about the Morris Animal Foundation and some videos and trials.

Can they do a needle biopsy on Selka?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Where's the nearest veterinary oncologist? I'd be asking for a consult with him/her, and/or with the nearest vet school (is it Colorado)? I hope somebody can offer some hope to give your sweet boy more quality time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My heart is truly aching for you. Whatever choices you make for Selka will be the best ones I am sure....we are here to support you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have no words... {{{hugs}}} for you and Selka


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Deb, my heart is breaking for you and Selka..I am so so sorry for this diagnosis...Sending prayers and hugs and pets. I dont know what to say....I am so sorry..... xxoo


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Deb-if you do not feel satisfied with any of the answers you have been given from your vet, let me know. I have a good friend here in vet school at UC Davis. She always has close contact with her professors and I would be happy to try and ask. Maybe get a different perspective.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Selka, lots of prayers being sent your way.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I did this right. Light a candle for Selka....Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My candle is lit too. Thank you for posting the site. I've been so paralyzed with shock, I didn't even think of it.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know what to say, other than how sorry I am for this news.

You'll be in our thoughts and prayers, and will receive nothing but support for whatever decisions you have to make in the future.

Hugs and kisses for the beautiful Selka, and trying to send some comfort to you as well.

Cindy and Mad


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My candle is burning for Selka and family.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Such sad news.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I cannot imagine what you are going through right now (and Selka too). My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

God bless you all my dear friends.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read about Selka. Please keep us posted.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh Deb, I am so sorry to hear about Selka, me and Tom are sending you best wishes and positive thoughts


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Deb i am so sorry for that new not what i wanted to hear either (hugs)


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Prayers and strengthening thoughts for you, Dan, Gunner, and Selka. I can't even imagine the decisions you might have to make this am. 
Remember I am here for you at any time you need to talk...

Love 
Nancy, Hailey, Mitchman, Raine


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

You, Selka, Dan and Gunner are all in my thoughts and prayers this morning.
I want you to know I am here for you-too many of us have been through this horrible pain.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so,so sorry.any cancer news is devastating...our dog Sammy had osteosarcoma at 11 as well...we opted for surgery and chemo.he did very well .our senior rescue here in Colorado has done a few as well..Im sure your head is spinning,but I would be happy to share the information I have here..huge hugs to you and Selka...whatever your decision,it will be the right one.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry to hear this, sending plenty hugs and prayers your way.


----------

